# 10hr walk-on we need a few more folks!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Need a fewfor grouper and wahoo fishing


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Capt (Brandon)You all should be loading the boat with the wahoo. They have been on fire lately. The gags are moving back in also, and the scamp bite is going nuts around 160 feets. Any one thinking about catching a wahoo, well now is the time to do it. Looks like a nice weather day also. Good luck. Gene


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

When????


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunday the 6th at 0600


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

What is the cost?


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I would be interested...

What was the price?

Chris


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Captain Brandon,

Thanks for trying to get out today... Maybe you can cut me a deal on one of those overnight rig trips since today only ended up being a short 4 hour run. Hope you feel better,

CHris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *chasintales (9/6/2009)*Hey Captain Brandon,
> 
> Thanks for trying to get out today... Maybe you can cut me a deal on one of those overnight rig trips since today only ended up being a short 4 hour run. Hope you feel better,
> 
> CHris


was it a little rough out there today? oke


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Naw I felt like I was running a fever and that storm made us come in early. Quite a bit of lightning and we beat the bad part. I heard a few bad stories around the dock. One boat said it looked like we were headed into the teeth of it but we slid by just as the door got slamed shut.


----------

